# Helmet?



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

i ride with a bern watts and I love it.


----------



## hoodrat (Mar 22, 2012)

Honestly, there are a lot of great brands and a lot of great helmets. Go to a store and try a bunch of them on then pick the one that fits your head (and your budget).

As for brands (in no particular order):

Giro
Smith
Red
Bern

the list goes on...


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

hoodrat said:


> Honestly, there are a lot of great brands and a lot of great helmets. Go to a store and try a bunch of them on then pick the one that fits your head (and your budget).
> 
> As for brands (in no particular order):
> 
> ...


I have a Evo giftcard so I'll probably end up ordering one from them. I don't have any local shops so I'm going to try stuff on at Dick's to atleast see what size fits my head. Hopefully they carry some of these brands.

Thanks


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

Helmets with audio sounds horrible, so bad quality. I recommend you to use your own headphones into earmuffs. Personally, I have a bern watts, two red models (aletta and trace) and a smith maze. The smith is so lightweight!! All are good quality and very comfortable. I must say that the helmet that surprised me most was a quicksilver I tried in a store and I was totally in love with it, is the most comfortable helmet without a doubt! If you can, try one.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Lady said:


> Helmets with audio sounds horrible, so bad quality. I recommend you to use your own headphones into earmuffs. Personally, I have a bern watts, two red models (aletta and trace) and a smith maze. The smith is so lightweight!! All are good quality and very comfortable. I must say that the helmet that surprised me most was a quicksilver I tried in a store and I was totally in love with it, is the most comfortable helmet without a doubt! If you can, try one.


good to know. All I have for headphones is some cheap $10 earbuds that sound bad anyways so I'll to get something else anyways. I've seen skullcandy mentioned a few times so maybe i'll look into those


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe yo can buy a decent pair of headphones with removable speakers to put into earmuffs. One example is skullcandy cassette. I never try any headphone from that brand so I can't tell nothing about their quality.










I'm think to give it a try, I found good prices at online stores, about $25 and free shipping.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't buy a helmet with out trying it on first. With the styrofoam and thin padding design of almost all helmets fit can vary wildly. There is almost no flex to the helmets so any variation in shape from your head to the foam's shape will cause pressure points or sloppiness.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Duster Helmet | Ride Snowboards 2012-2013

I wear this and it works with my EG2 goggles. Audio seems good but I've only used it at home and not while riding yet.


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a 2010 Smith Maze helmet, I don't think much has changed. The muffs are removable which is nice. Mine didn't come with the pads that had the zipper for sound, but I actually e-mailed them last year asking if I could buy a set of the muffs with the zipper and they sent me a pair for free! :yahoo:

The helmet fits well, is warm, which is why it's nice to have those muffs come off come spring and has held up well since I bought it. The only thing I don't like is that the goggle holder on the back opens on the bottom instead of the top. Damn gravity.

I use my regular panasonic earbuds in the helmet and the sound it just fine.


----------



## hoodrat (Mar 22, 2012)

And don't forget your goggles when you're trying helmets on. Nothing worse than buying one and finding out that your goggles don't fit.


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

If you don't end up buying from evo, I was just on whiskey militia and they have tons of helmets on sale right now.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies 

This may be a stupid question, but do you wear a hat underneath your helmet?


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

brucew. said:


> Thanks for all the replies
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but do you wear a hat underneath your helmet?


Some people do. Personally, I don't need it. It's enough warm and comfortable. If you wanna... Wear it!!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you are gonna buy from Evo, do it quick. They're doing an extra 30% off outlet items right now + free shipping.


----------



## PA n8 (Jan 25, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> i ride with a bern watts and I love it.


Got one of these midway through last season on sale and it is great. Glad I tried them on. It is nice and warm too.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

ended up with a smith maze

tried it out yesterday and it felt great, really light and warm


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

backstop13 said:


> i ride with a bern watts and I love it.


Second the Bern.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

brucew. said:


> ended up with a smith maze
> 
> tried it out yesterday and it felt great, really light and warm


Oh sweet! how is it?


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Cindi said:


> Oh sweet! how is it?


it was great. i heard a bunch of people complaining about how cold it was but i was warm the whole day and barely noticed i had anything on my head


also picked up some of these which i saw in another thread on here :thumbsup:

Maxell Stereo Ear-Clips: iPods & MP3 Players : Walmart.com

much better than dealing with earbuds falling out of my ears halfway down the hill


----------

